# DUK Inverness Christmas Get Together



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2013)

You are cordially invited to the DUK Inverness Christmas Get Together on 12th December at the Spectrum Centre from 7:30pm. If you're in the area do please come along, all are welcome.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2013)

Hope it goes well !


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2013)

It did. I went along, had some good food, a nice gossip and won a prize in the raffle.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2013)

It does you good to have a good "natter". Pleased you won aswell !


----------

